
Show HN: GIFAKIRA – Converting every shot of Akira (1988) to a gif - mattbierner
https://gifakira.com/stream.html
======
eb0la
Love it! BTW: Next year (2019) is Akira year... 31 days after the nuke in neo-
tokyo.

